# Why use a Puppy Bitesuit?



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

I recently came into a substantial cache of protection training gearto include sleeves, bite pillows, tugs, whip, scent detection equipment, protection training videos and such. One of the items in the cache was a complete puppy bite suit with bite pillows/bite bars all over it for which I assume is for targeting. It's obviously for a very young dog maybe <8 months (just guessing). 

Can someone please enlighten me on why someone would put a puppy on a suit? I assume this is old school training but I really don't know. I intend to donate it to AMVETS but still would like to know under what circumstances someone would use it or if they are still in use today.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug

It may not be for puppies? Can Am is real big on putting targeting bite bars on their suits (or custom made to put on other suits)
There are two new FB pages for used IPO Ring bite equipment

Dog Sport Equipment Sale and Swap

Used Working Dog Equipment

Advertising is free. You'll probably get more for the equipment then by donating it directly to AmVet and you could still donate the money?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

something like that?

Elite K9 had a stock of those for a few years. 

I want to say that they were originally designed to be cold weather suits, not for dog training, or at least I heard that before somewhere..

I have used the pants before from that suit, on a few pups, but never owned one of those setups...always did want to get one, but never did as they were sold out of them when I inquired.

People put dogs on suits at various ages. sometimes putting them on full big dog suits at 2-3 months of age.

I am no so sure putting puppies on suits is so oldschool.
some people do for sure.

I think it would depend on the type of puppy, the suit itself maybe, and what the goals were obviously. 

I also imagine that pups that are exposed to suits, also are exposed to sleeves as well though.


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

There is no way this thing has enough padding to catch a mature dog. The padding is way too thin. Its made in Russia and has a hood. It even has pocket flaps on the side but no pockets. It has to be old because it uses metal buttons. It probably belongs in a museum.


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Joby, that's it exactly!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug,

It was supposed to be for adult dogs. Those Ruskies are tough SOB's. I still think you should sell the stuff and donate the money.


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thomas, I had no idea this thing had some value. I sincerely thought it was a relic and not much more than a conversation piece. I guess best offer gets it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug Wright 2 said:


> Thomas, I had no idea this thing had some value. I sincerely thought it was a relic and not much more than a conversation piece. I guess best offer gets it.


Doug,

The last time I remember (3-5 years ago?) Elite was asking $300 for the suit new. I'm not sure what a used one would be worth?
I also don't know a lot of decoys that would take a bite in one 
Trying listing it on either of the FB pages I mentioned and see if you get any bites (pun intended)
What kind of other stuff did you get and what do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

keep it and give it to new decoys with a straight face and give them the "if you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball'' speech. :lol: If you can catch a dog safely in this you can catch one in a real suit. :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Good point Ted. Take away the bite bars and it's not a whole lot worse then a French Ring trial suit. Pain is a great motivator to teach good technique.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Doug,
> 
> The last time I remember (3-5 years ago?) Elite was asking $300 for the suit new. I'm not sure what a used one would be worth?
> I also don't know a lot of decoys that would take a bite in one
> ...


Thomas, they tried $300 initially....finally settled on 199.00 and kept that price for years, until they closed them out at $99 then $89.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ten years ago 12/03 they were advertised in the UScA magazine Christmas special at $300 down from the regular price of $350.


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ha! Maybe it is a conversation piece after all. Joby - PM me back or call. 

Back on topic. Why would someone put a puppy on a bitesuit (less than 8 months)? Shouldn't a solid foundation of sleeve work come first? Can a solid foundation be done under say 8 months? I guess it depends right?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

No reason to put them on a sleeve unless you're doing IPO.
If the dog is training for any Ring sport. You progress from tugs to jambierre to suit as soon as the puppy is ready. I've seen several mals and Dutchies on a bite suit before 8 months. I'll give you $50 for the bite suit


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know if it's true today but the French used to have their dogs doing full Ring III routines in Trial at 1 year of age. (They might have changed the age requirements though.) Gotta start them real young to do that.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Tim Lynam said:


> I don't know if it's true today but the French used to have their dogs doing full Ring III routines in Trial at 1 year of age. (They might have changed the age requirements though.) Gotta start them real young to do that.


Its al depends on the dog.
I put this dog on a suit like 7 mont old i think.
In this she is 9 month. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O03z57UD1I8&feature=relmfu

No problem at al. She competed her first national comp in swedish protection "muzzle and sleeve work" at 2,5 years. 
We started her in muzzle also around the same time.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

In Holland they put the pups on the KNPV suit very young, they dont do much sleeve work at all, if any


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Puppies are little sponges soaking up knowledge and learning from their experiences. Wearing some protective gear allows you to roughhouse/play-fight with the pup. I used a plain 'ol leather bomber jacket when my pup was young. Needless to say, as the pup got older there was some pain and suffering involved. I would have loved a "puppy bitesuit".


----------



## Rory Hennebry (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Rory Hennebry (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Rory Hennebry (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Rory Hennebry (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

So I gather it depends on the goals for the dog. I've been working with a Schuzthund trainer and I guess I picked up on his philosophys. I just haven't experienced other sports or venues so it was great to see what you brought forward. Simply put, I need to make a conserted effort to see more.

If some dogs never see a sleeve, how are their bites judged? How do you know when you have full grips. My dog sometimes gets choppy when biting a suit. Can I assume those good grips are trained with another piece of equiipment (wedge)?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

ring sport bites aren't judged 
At least not for fullness and hardness. They're judged on quickness. (How quick does the dog stop the decoy and does he hold on (no matter if with just the canines)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Rory,

What's that the Irish version of the Russian Military Bite suit? 
Any gauntlets or other protection under the jacket?


----------



## Rory Hennebry (Jan 22, 2011)

It's easy to judge the quality of the bite. Look at the bruises. That's a great suit.:neutral: You wouldn't be able to feel it as well if you had something under it.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Doug Wright 2 said:


> I recently came into a substantial cache of protection training gearto include sleeves, bite pillows, tugs, whip, scent detection equipment, protection training videos and such. One of the items in the cache was a complete puppy bite suit with bite pillows/bite bars all over it for which I assume is for targeting. It's obviously for a very young dog maybe <8 months (just guessing).
> 
> Can someone please enlighten me on why someone would put a puppy on a suit? I assume this is old school training but I really don't know. I intend to donate it to AMVETS but still would like to know under what circumstances someone would use it or if they are still in use today.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I put puppies on the suit all the time. It's far from old school training. If the pup is ready for it, why not?


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Doug Wright 2 said:


> So I gather it depends on the goals for the dog. I've been working with a Schuzthund trainer and I guess I picked up on his philosophys. I just haven't experienced other sports or venues so it was great to see what you brought forward. Simply put, I need to make a conserted effort to see more.
> 
> If some dogs never see a sleeve, how are their bites judged? How do you know when you have full grips. My dog sometimes gets choppy when biting a suit. Can I assume those good grips are trained with another piece of equiipment (wedge)?



Disregard my other post lol. I just saw this.


----------

